# Wyckoff NJ Cruise Night, Anyone?



## ridgegoat (Jun 11, 2006)

*Wyckoff, NJ Cruise Night*

Does anyone go to this. Ive been there a few time. Gets a very good number of all types of cars.

Its Wednesday Nights at the DMV parking lot.


----------



## ridgegoat (Jun 11, 2006)

We had 4 new GTO's this week show up. All from the ls1.com Forum. We closed the place. Have some fun and come hang with your fellow goat owners.


----------



## ridgegoat (Jun 11, 2006)

Cant believe that no one from this forum is from North Jersey. I'm feeling lonely guys. 

Well this week was the bigest turnout, had to be 150 cars. was hangin with 4 other Goat owners. Good guys. Wish some folks from here would join in.


----------



## ridgegoat (Jun 11, 2006)

Any one here every go? I go every Wednesday night. Its pretty good, on a good night we get 100+ cars, all kinds. I'm trying to get some GTO's to go from LS1GTO.com, we have a few North Jersy goats. Any folks here interested? I also see some of the guys from Garden State GTO, but not that much.


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

i live in wayne, nj and am looking to meet fellow goat owners so count me in. i have a 2005 pbm a4 w/ red leather and full sap kit. btw...im new to this forum and this is my first post!!!!!!!!!!! arty:


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

yeah, count me in!! im in wayne, nj and haven't met too many fellow goat owners here yet so this sounds great!! arty:


----------

